

The AI Revolution: The Road to Superintelligence - lpman
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-revolution-1.html

======
thret
When he mentions a theoretical IQ of 12,952 I thought he might be making a
reference to Red Dwarf - but Holly's IQ became 12,368. Does anyone know where
this number comes from or is it simply random?

